

Boilerplate-free promises in Node - JoshMock
http://joshmock.github.io/boilerplate-free-promises-in-node/

======
menzoic
[https://github.com/visionmedia/node-
thunkify](https://github.com/visionmedia/node-thunkify)

~~~
JoshMock
Indeed. An excellent alternative to Bluebird's implementation.

